

New Editing Features in Eclipse plug-in for Android aim to make apps look better - Osiris
http://android-developers.blogspot.com/2011/06/new-editing-features-in-eclipse-plug-in.html

======
lallouz
I got a chance to see this being demoed at Google IO and for the most part it
was neat, but I likely would never use any of the features.

Like most WYSIWYG editors, they just cant get things exactly how you want
them. One of the standout features that I definitely will be using is the
"extract as style" feature. Where, the layout editor will find common
properties amongst an XML viewgroup and pull them into an external style
sheet. pretty useful stuff. Also, it seemed like there was going to be much
better support for running layout changes without having to recompile, which I
could see as being a HUGE time saver.

Glad to see the Android team is making progress here.

